# Monkey Island 2 SE takes LeChuck's Revenge on consoles, PC this summer



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

LucasArts announces remake of Monkey Island 2 and the PlayStation Network version of The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition. 










SAN FRANCISCO--Last year, LucasArts gave Monkey Island fans a chance to relive fond memories of 1990s adventure gaming when it announced The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition on the PC and Xbox 360. With the 2010 Game Developers Conference well underway, LucasArts announced at an event tonight that The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition is coming to the PlayStation Network "in a few weeks." 

More importantly, LucasArts also announced that Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck's Revenge will be hitting Xbox Live Arcade, PlayStation Network, and PC this summer. Players will once again be able assume the role of the wannabe-pirate Guybrush Threepwood in the sequel, who must use his wits to solve puzzles in order to find the legendary treasure of Big Whoop. 

 Guybrush will be getting a new hairdo in LeChuck's Revenge.




Similar to the release of The Secret of Monkey Island, Monkey Island 2 will include features such as high-definition graphics, a re-mastered soundtrack and three-tiered hint system. The interactive hint system has been expanded and can be used to highlight important objects in the environment. Aside from the audio and visual upgrades, LeChuck's Revenge will allow players to directly control Guybrush if they choose, instead of relying on the traditional point-and-click formula to navigate. 

In-game audio commentary from the game's creators will be included so players can listen in on the developers' thoughts and memories regarding the sequel. LeChuck's Revenge will once again include the ability to switch between the original game and the updated version, which was available in first remake. There will be voice acting in both modes this time around, and the original voice actors from the Monkey Island franchise will reprise their roles. In addition, there will be an in-game art viewer that will display original and new concept art used during the making of the game. 

Craig Derrick, the project lead on the Monkey Island remakes also announced that there will be Monkey Island-themed outfits available for PlayStation Home avatars, as well as a pirate ship environment coming out in a few weeks.

For more information on The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition, check out GameSpot's review of the game.


----------

